# Canister filter on a eurobraced tank



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a new aquarium that has a 4" eurobrace all around the edge. I'm filtering my current tank with an Eheim 2217 with the standard input and output pipes. They have a gentle curve that bends over the sides of my rimless set up. What other options do I have to get around the 4" Eurobrace?

It's acrylic, so drilling may be the best option. Any other ideas?


----------



## kem (Oct 19, 2015)

You can find Eheim spray bar kits, elbows and connectors that you could use to avoid drilling your tank. You can find them online or locally (BA, Angelfins,...)


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1

Dont drill if you dont have to. Easier to buy the Eheim metric fittings but if you have the time and do the mental acrobatics, 3/4" and 1/2" (IIRC) @Home Depot with the irrigation fittings will work.


----------

